# Ammonia...



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright, so the militia a friend and I started up (we've checked our rights and law systems, and all of us are 16+), and we have come accross a still sterile first aid kit from '42! Pretty much complete contents, except for the first aid cream and Spirit of Ammonia. Now, we handed it to our field medic, and he noticed it still had the box of 3 ammonia inhalants. We all know what these are used for. Basically I want to know if they're still usable, or should be chucked. 
Danke kommeraden!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Ammonia inhalants are cheap & plentiful, why take the chance?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think ammonia actually goes bad,it just gets stronger.

I'd ditch them.in fact,I'd ditch the whole kit!
sell it to a collector and buy an up to date one.

I got 100$ for a case of crappy Vietnam era c rations ten years ago, would you believe most were still edible?
collectors will pay good $$$ for that junk!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Magus said:


> I don't think ammonia actually goes bad,it just gets stronger.
> 
> I'd ditch them.in fact,I'd ditch the whole kit!
> sell it to a collector and buy an up to date one.
> ...


Very very true, however for right now, we're very under equiped. (Excuse my spelling at the moment... haha.)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Very very true, however for right now, we're very under equiped. (Excuse my spelling at the moment... haha.)


that's what ebay, craigslist & garage sales/flea markets are for... 

good luck to ya


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> that's what ebay, craigslist & garage sales/flea markets are for...
> 
> good luck to ya


Dank, haha. Me and that same pal will actually be hitting a local flea market up to sell a few things! Wish us luck!


----------

